# Incoming: Tomb Kings (Now with Pictures .)



## Daniel Harper

Up on GW website.



> An ancient race that has lain dormant for thousands of years, the Tomb Kings now awaken from within their ancient burial pyramids. Cheated from the eternal life that they were promised, the Tomb Kings are instead doomed to an eternal undeath - awakened they thirst for vengeance against those who would disturb their slumber.
> 
> At the command of these undying lords march legions of implacable Skeleton Warriors, hosts of chariots crewed by long-dead crewmen and towering statues carved from unyielding stone.
> 
> The armies of the Tomb Kings are vast, unstoppable hordes that know neither fear nor remorse - and they shall not rest until all who stand against them are laid low.
> 
> This May Warhammer: Tomb Kings is released, containing everything you need to use the legions of Nehekhara in your games of Warhammer.
> 
> Alongside the new book we'll also be releases a slew of amazing new miniatures for Tomb Kings players to collect and add to their armies. Details are being kept firmly under wraps for now, but more details will be available over the coming months. To make sure you're the first to see the new models and read the latest news keep your eyes fixed to the pages of White Dwarf, the Games Workshop newsletter and the What's New Today blog.
> 
> In the meantime, if you're a Tomb Kings player (or thinking about becoming one) it's time to start building up your Undead hordes in preparation for the new arrivals. So, out with the large drybrush (and the pot of Bleached Bone) and onwards to glory!
> 
> Presented below are two exclusive sneak peeks at the upcoming releases. Please keep checking back on the website, and in White Dwarf for more information in the near future.



























Viscount Vash said:


> *I have just joy soiled my undergarments!*
> 
> 
> Tomb King.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sepulchral Stalkers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necropolis Knights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> War Sphinx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomb Sphinx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There go my Wages then.





asianavatar said:


> Okie pics... Credit goes to starfyreXXX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I guess they are okay. The skeletons riding the giant snakes look a little odd.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Oh fuck yes-- it's about time. I've always dug the Egyptian look for the undead, and it's bugged me that Tomb Kings haven't been a particularly playable army for years. 

Simultaneously, oh fuck no. I bet they'll have a $40 army book and charge you $35 for 10 skeletons. My poor checking account...


----------



## arlins

I was asked which army id play if i did WHF and i said tomb kings , as my local GW only had one box of warriors and nothing else ( a sure sign of a update acc to themanager , hey he wasnt wrong ) i never acted on it .
Now it looks like im going to start WHF , ive always been a sucker for skeleton warriors


----------



## Aramoro

This is good, I do love my Vampire Counts army and I like getting value for money out of my troops heh. Hopefully Mantic will produce some undead Bowmen to go with their Not-Screaming Skull Catapults.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin

Talking to a Satff member, the rumour and talk is that this release is going to be a 'strange one'. Exactly what that means is not clear to anyone, yet, although the rumours I have heard (and both of these, I believe, originate on Warseer and both discussed with said Staff member who is as unsure as anyone on which is true) are:
1. There are going to be re-done versions of old kits, which might include such things as plastic Ushabti and Bone Giant.
2. None of the units in the book at the moment are being re-done, the new kits (plastics I would assume) are all being devoted to the new units in the new Army Book.
Either way, the word is that what's being released is very, very special. Whatever transpires, if the trend in new plastic kits continues, I am perfectly ready to believe in the specialness of whatever is released.
Please don't ask me anything else as I don't know anything except what I've posted. If anything is let slip, then I'll post it if I think it won't get anyone into trouble.

GFP


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey

It says towering statues of stone, i wander if that means a very large and nasty sphynx? Or what would be even cooler would be a giant anubis like avatar. 
Be interesting to see whats coming


----------



## Eleven

To me, every fantasy release is just time that i'm not getting a 40k release...


----------



## Aramoro

Eleven said:


> To me, every fantasy release is just time that i'm not getting a 40k release...


That's because you're a soulless husk of a human being, ironically perfect for a Tomb Kings Army. Strange but true.


----------



## Eleven

Aramoro said:


> That's because you're a soulless husk of a human being, ironically perfect for a Tomb Kings Army. Strange but true.


Haha, I just started my necron army. I so wish we were getting new stuff for crons instead of tomb kings right now...damn.


----------



## Aramoro

Eleven said:


> Haha, I just started my necron army. I so wish we were getting new stuff for crons instead of tomb kings right now...damn.


You should be looking at the conversion opportunities Tomb Kings will give. Necrons are essentially Tomb Kings IN SPAAAAAAAAACCCEEEEEE. Lot of plastic Tomb King kits will really help make some pretty ace looking Necron Armies.


----------



## GrizBe

I see that my prediction for Tomb Kings being the next update was right.... *Hopes my further prediction about Ogres's was right too.*


----------



## Sarcasm

TOMB KINGS!!! :biggrin:

Finally, Tomb kings are being redone... I can't wait.

Is it May yet?


----------



## GrizBe

Quiet you, We have Grey Knights first. :threaten:


----------



## Aramoro

I'm still hoping agaisnt hope that Bretonnians will get an update this year.


----------



## Daniel Harper

Correct me if I'm wrong, but three armies in three months. Has GW stepped their game up? Or have I just not been paying attention lately?


----------



## GrizBe

Maybe someones finally realised they have to look after the fans more to make money and give us what we want in updating our seriously underpowered armies....

Or in the real world, they just want a huge cash boost.


----------



## Bindi Baji

it's more to do with a few delays bunching releases together


----------



## Creon

I was shocked at a March/May release set for Orcs and Tomb kings. witha Grey knight there in the mix too. I'm HOPING that means they're stepping up their game for the Fantasy Armies Needing Reworking.


----------



## comrade

finally maybe these skeleton warriors will be useful, who says my skeleton hordes have to look Egyptian?

mix a little fluff

tomb king = super necromancer
priests = liches/wights

my minds a workin on a plan


----------



## bitsandkits

Daniel Harper said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but three armies in three months. Has GW stepped their game up? Or have I just not been paying attention lately?


we had dark eldar, christmas, skaven second wave,blood angels second wave, orcs, knights, tomb kings. so thats three months without a new army release so they kinda owe us, likely that a second wave of dark eldar will follow in June.


----------



## oblivion8

Great, just after starting the second Fantasy army I wanted to play, the third one I wanted comes out brand new.... now i have to paint countless rats along with countless skelotons.... joy!



> we had dark eldar, christmas, skaven second wave,blood angels second wave, orcs, knights, tomb kings. so thats three months without a new army release so they kinda owe us, likely that a second wave of dark eldar will follow in June.


Or it could mean that GW has one off its rocker (in a good way) and we can expect a new 40k book in June and another Fantasy book in July wahahaha.... if only.....


----------



## slaaneshy

Excellent - been a while since GW did anything to excite me - but this is bang on!


----------



## MaidenManiac

Good find!

Gonna be a blast to see what those old bones will be made into this time. I started playing "Undeads" in 5th ed WHFB so every new Armybook for the theme is sweet music to my ears:victory:


----------



## unixknight

Maybe since these are the first batch of books since the new rulebook they're accelerating the pace to get them caught up?

Which (hopefully) implies Bretonnia is next AND not in the too distant future...


----------



## experiment 626

well, tomb kings are indeed deserving of of being one first army books since;
a) they're current book is over 9 years old now!
b) even wood elves are currently better than kings in 8th... (when skeletons cost as many or even more pts than elves, you know your book is full of epic fail!)

now if the tomb kings effectively re-write the rules so to speak for undead, then i dearly hope VC's won't have too long to wait, otherwise they're set to join wood elves, bretts & ogres with all of their 2 competitive builds...

still, i can't wait since the TK's release will mean 'oodles of new egyptian themed bitz to add to my lahmians!

cheers!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

... And suddenly I find GW has piqued my interest once again. Oh joy. 

One box of the updated skellies. That's it. Just. One. Box.

See how long _that_ lasts, why don't we...


----------



## Doelago

This should be interesting. And also, these are the kind of dead things that still live in Fantasy, so could the Necrons be coming after them, for they are kind of their 40k counterparts? I mean, how cool would it not bee to get them both within one month of each other?


----------



## Eleven

Aramoro said:


> You should be looking at the conversion opportunities Tomb Kings will give. Necrons are essentially Tomb Kings IN SPAAAAAAAAACCCEEEEEE. Lot of plastic Tomb King kits will really help make some pretty ace looking Necron Armies.


Or instead I could be getting an actual necron release with lots of bits that really look like necrons instead of looking like biological undead.


----------



## Doelago

Eleven said:


> Or instead I could be getting an actual necron release with lots of bits that really look like necrons instead of looking like biological undead.


Aye, I agree with the above. :so_happy:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Oh thank all that is evil! I can't wait to actually be able to use my Tomb Kings again.


----------



## Azkaellon

The Wraithlord said:


> Oh thank all that is evil! I can't wait to actually be able to use my Tomb Kings again.


They are still pretty good magic wise....and chariot troops nothing to laugh at......:shok:


----------



## Xela

Seeing this made me cry with joy, my legions can march forth once again *sniff*


----------



## mynameisgrax

Their unstoppable magic, combined with ample supply of extra dice to dispel RIP spells, are the only thing about the army I really feared when playing against them (okay, that and the screaming skull catapults). 

I'm glad they're getting a new army book and set of models. As they were, they just seemed way too overcosted to be competitive. The price they had to pay for basic troops and heavy cavalry (and not very good heavy cavalry) was criminal.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Witch King of Angmar said:


> They are still pretty good magic wise....and chariot troops nothing to laugh at......:shok:


No, it's really just magic. Their chariots are kind of weak.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I hope for some giant sphinx type of creature. Or maybe some more egyptian crazy stuff. Like a crocodile!


----------



## Bindi Baji

unixknight said:


> Which (hopefully) implies Bretonnia is next AND not in the too distant future...


Before I answer that question,
would you prefer 

A: Blissfull ignorance?
or
B: Mild depression? 

oh, that appears to have already answered it


----------



## Viscount Vash

Ok....
GW releasing an army I'm painting now in the month of my birthday.
This is too good to be true.....

Hopefully not much of what I own already is going to be defunct but I should be alright as apart from some liches ,TKs and the giant I reckon I'm safe.

Much with the joy and anticipation. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

This will be interesting. Even though I`d prefer an actual necron release, these should still provide a few modelling oppurtunities for obscure homebrew models. 

Looking on the bright side as opposed to the reality... :hang1:


----------



## experiment 626

Stephen_Newman said:


> I hope for some giant sphinx type of creature. Or maybe some more egyptian crazy stuff. Like a crocodile!


the sphinx would be an amazing idea since every single fantasy player could use one!
build it as the nehekaran sphinx terrain piece, pass a simple 'I' test with your main fighty character and get a 33.3% chance of gaining heroic killing blow! or give your wizard a shot at loremaster - death on top of their other spells?:shok:

if there is a sphinx model, i'm buying two of 'em;
1 to convert into an abyssal terror for a lahmain vampire countess
2nd to build into the terrain piece!

please, please, please let there be a giant sphinx!!!

cheers!


----------



## Hellados

They look so coooool!! Can't wait  more coolness!!

And yes isn't the neuron list the next oldest book?


----------



## Akatsuki13

I'm so happy about this. I had begun collecting a Tomb King army in the summer, hoping that they would soon release a new book and GW doesn't fail to deliver.:victory:


----------



## turel2

I hope they get a new bone giant, the old one looks terrible,


----------



## TomG

*Tomb Kings in May confirmed*

Haven't seen any threads on this but thought I'd say got GK issue of White Dwarf and back page says Tomb Kings issue for April 30th so that's pretty much them confirmed for next release.
So was wondering has anyone else more info on what's coming other than well 2 random snapshots I've seen.


----------



## yanlou

there is a thread sorry mate 
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=82390
its been up on the GW website for awhile now.


----------



## TomG

Ah damn sorry, hadn't seen it, thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## Masked Jackal

This has been up for probably a month by now.


----------



## aboytervigon

*Tomb kings in may*

Games workshop recently put the announcement on the website


> An ancient race that has lain dormant for thousands of years, the Tomb Kings now awaken from within their ancient burial pyramids. Cheated from the eternal life that they were promised, the Tomb Kings are instead doomed to an eternal undeath - awakened they thirst for vengeance against those who would disturb their slumber.
> 
> At the command of these undying lords march legions of implacable Skeleton Warriors, hosts of chariots crewed by long-dead crewmen and towering statues carved from unyielding stone.
> 
> The armies of the Tomb Kings are vast, unstoppable hordes that know neither fear nor remorse - and they shall not rest until all who stand against them are laid low.
> 
> This May Warhammer: Tomb Kings is released, containing everything you need to use the legions of Nehekhara in your games of Warhammer.
> 
> Alongside the new book we'll also be releases a slew of amazing new miniatures for Tomb Kings players to collect and add to their armies. Details are being kept firmly under wraps for now, but more details will be available over the coming months. To make sure you're the first to see the new models and read the latest news keep your eyes fixed to the pages of White Dwarf, the Games Workshop newsletter and the What's New Today blog.
> 
> In the meantime, if you're a Tomb Kings player (or thinking about becoming one) it's time to start building up your Undead hordes in preparation for the new arrivals. So, out with the large drybrush (and the pot of Bleached Bone) and onwards to glory!
> 
> Presented below are two exclusive sneak peeks at the upcoming releases. Please keep checking back on the website, and in White Dwarf for more information in the near future.
> 
> With the Tomb Kings stirring from their ancient slumbers we decided it was time to prise open the skull-adorned sarcophagus in the Design Studio and awaken the mummified corpse of the new book's author, Robin Cruddace, to share with us a few words on why the Tomb Kings are one of his favourite armies. From his cadaverous lips he thusly spake:
> 
> I've been a fan of the Undead ever since the days of the Citadel Skeleton Army box, but when they were split into two separate forces, my desiccated heart was firmly with the vengeful Tomb Kings of Nehekhara. There's so much about the Tomb Kings I find fascinating; their blood-soaked history, their obsession with death and the fantastical landscape of Nehekhara - the fabled Land of the Dead itself. However, the armies of Tomb Kings have enthralled me because they are made not of tribes, or hordes, or mobs, but legions. The very word conjures up images in my mind of a vast number of disciplined soldiers, all advancing to war in perfect stride to conquer their foes for the greater glory of Nehekhara. Indeed, the eternal legions of the Tomb Kings comprise rank upon rank of skeletal soldiers - great phalanxes of gleaming bone decorated with bronze and gold - regiments of Undead cavalry and gilded chariots, mummified heroes and immortal kings, and towering war-statues carved in the images of mythical monsters and ancient gods. Come May, the Tomb Kings will awaken once again. They are the true monarchs of the dead, and they are coming to reclaim their rightful dominion over the world.
> 
> Robin-hotep, Scribe of the Desert


----------



## Viscount Vash

Apart from the fact people don't use the search function to check for similar threads before posting is there any new stuff on the TKs?

I need to know how much money I need to save :biggrin:


----------



## callred

wow the sneak peaks are ....

... underwhelming ! to say the least ! two bits of goldy/bronze armour - woo woo :sarcastichand:


----------



## Viscount Vash

All I can get is that its probably the 7th of May. Which ties in with the Orcs and Goblins Exhibition at Warhammer World ending May 1st.


----------



## Vaz

I just hope to god FW follow up with a Nehekharan (living Tomb King) models afterwards.

One of my favourite artworks is the living Giant against the Bone Giant in the BRB, and naturally, I prefer the living one.


----------



## gatha23

tomb gaurd are no longer on thr GW site

-N-


----------



## Gog

If it intrests anyone I have been told that the infor on this will be up on GW site Wednesday, and Preview models will be delivered to stores on friday


----------



## MrPete

Theres pictures up over on warseer for those of us (myself included) who can't wait till tomorrow to see the new TK. Sphinx looks pretty stunning.

Quick summary:

- Sphinx can be built either as a giant unmanned warlike thing with massive blades on its arms - rumoured to give heroic killing blow, or it can be built like a Stegadon with a crew on it (you get a plastic Tomb King who can be put on a seperate base if you want him on foot). For all you 1k Sons players, the Warsphinx (or Necrosphinx, according to rumours) wouldn't look out of place as a Defiler with some conversion.

- New Tomb Guard look pretty swish, not overly ornate but they certainly get the job done. Look like they'll be easy to rank up aswell which is nice. 

- New cavalry, the Necroknights. Plastic box set can either build 3 Necroknights (Tomb Guard riding big undead cobra looking snakes) or 3 Sepulchral Stalkers (half snake half skeleton, with a pretty scary looking leering skull head).


----------



## asianavatar

Apparently pics are up on warseer, or I can load em up if people want.


----------



## March of Time

asianavatar said:


> Apparently pics are up on warseer, or I can load em up if people want.


We want,We want.:grin::grin:


----------



## gatha23

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-fantasy/sands-stirring-beware-tomb-kings/

found this

-N-


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Ooh! Looks so shiny and nice!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*I have just joy soiled my undergarments!*


Tomb King.









Tomb Guard.









Sepulchral Stalkers









Necropolis Knights









War Sphinx.









Tomb Sphinx.










There go my Wages then.


----------



## asianavatar

Okie pics... Credit goes to starfyreXXX























































Overall I guess they are okie. The skeletons riding the giant snakes look a little odd.


----------



## asianavatar

Damn you Viscount Vash


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorry mate, you went off site and I couldn't wait.

:biggrin:

I must have them all, who wants to buy a kidney, one careful owner honest.


----------



## bitsandkits

so is the war sphinx and the tombsphinx two different kits using the same base model or one kit with both options?


----------



## Viscount Vash

First indications are separate kits on the same base, like SM tanks.

I hope thats wrong as the Human torso would be handy for scenery.


----------



## aboytervigon

This is not dawn of war every race doesn't need an uber. but GW are making them even though i don't play fantasy i've been watching the releases and every race is getting something big.


----------



## asianavatar

> Sorry mate, you went off site and I couldn't wait


Haha I was in the middle of uploading



> First indications are separate kits on the same base, like SM tanks.


I have heard the opposite and that they are the same kit.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Guess it looks that I'll be collecting Tomb Kings after Space marines then, those models look great .


----------



## MrPete

Apparently, this is the cover art










Not the clearest of pics but it looks good to me, similar to the O&G cover


----------



## MrPete

bitsandkits said:


> so is the war sphinx and the tombsphinx two different kits using the same base model or one kit with both options?


From what I can tell it seems that the Sphinxes and the Cavalry units are both a single kit with options to build either variant.


----------



## Viscount Vash

asianavatar said:


> I have heard the opposite and that they are the same kit.





MrPete said:


> From what I can tell it seems that the Sphinxes and the Cavalry units are both a single kit with options to build either variant.



See, proof I should never believe a Red Shirt. lol.


----------



## Midge913

WOW!!!!! Those are awesome looking models. The sphinxi are incredible! Nice find to everyone who drummed up pics!


----------



## aboytervigon

ahem and to absoulutely prove there announcing them tommorow an extract from gamesworkshop


> No, wait... it sounds more like insects, thousands of tiny wings beating against each other.Come to mention it, there's a distinctly odd smell around here - kind of smells like embalming fluid. I'd better get back to the web office and man the gates, something evil's stirring, I can feel it in my bones.


----------



## Hammer49

The models look really impressive. Lets hope the rules for them are as good.


----------



## Ultra1

new models look interesting, not sure i'm sold on all of them yet. i would've loved to see new multi-part plastic Ushabti


----------



## Vaz

So, we have Necrons in Fantasy now? GG, GW.


----------



## ashikenshin

those look amazing! can't wait to see what they do for necrons


----------



## MaidenManiac

Hooooo
ly

fuck:shok:



I loved my Undeads back in 5th ed, and while O&G aint nuff to get me interested in WHFB TK just might be, those are some ace looking models there.
This will most likely be my 1st 8th ed Armybook bought...


*Edit: there was someone saying that TK would be a "new kind of fantasy release", if that means stuff like this then GW is sure gonna do buisness :biggrin:


----------



## DaafiejjXD

That war sphinx torso... Something makes me want to stick it on top of dread knight legs, give it some guns and kill some daemons with it....

(Okay, I said it first. Copyright is mine )


----------



## Vaz

The Man Sphinx is awesome.

While I hate the direction of more useless big monsters (unless you make it immune to multiple wounds, or give it a 2+ Ward Save - currently, the Stegadon-esque monsters are fair useless), but even so, a Flying Lion Man with Green Stone skin? Sound.

I like the look of the riderless Tomb Snakes.


----------



## Azkaellon

arlins said:


> I was asked which army id play if i did WHF and i said tomb kings , as my local GW only had one box of warriors and nothing else ( a sure sign of a update acc to themanager , hey he wasnt wrong ) i never acted on it .
> Now it looks like im going to start WHF , ive always been a sucker for skeleton warriors


Nice, and since you play necrons in 40k if you get sick of fantasy you can paint the skeletons metallic!


----------



## Hurricane

I WISH my gaming group played WHFB. I would pick up this army in a heartbeat. Damn you GW! These are such beautiful models.


----------



## Djinn24

OMG I want. I may have found my first fantasy army.


----------



## Azkaellon

......If i start a third fantasy army it looks like it will be tomb kings, iv always love egypt and if tomb kings get more mummys and so on i would love em. That would be two undead armys and a horde of Rats for me lol!


----------



## Gog

Viscount Vash said:


> *I have just joy soiled my undergarments!*



Thats the best comment I ever did read.

And I concur, like the "not transport" Sphinx and the Tomb Guards are cool


----------



## callred

the sphinx looks very very nice - is it done in nnm?


----------



## Azkaellon

Hurricane said:


> I WISH my gaming group played WHFB. I would pick up this army in a heartbeat. Damn you GW! These are such beautiful models.


Use them as Necrons :security:


----------



## Aramoro

Vaz said:


> The Man Sphinx is awesome.
> 
> While I hate the direction of more useless big monsters (unless you make it immune to multiple wounds, or give it a 2+ Ward Save - currently, the Stegadon-esque monsters are fair useless), but even so, a Flying Lion Man with Green Stone skin? Sound.
> 
> I like the look of the riderless Tomb Snakes.


This. I love the Sphinx and the aesthetic of the army but I would never play it because cannons exist. Unless it's under 100 points of course.


----------



## Serpion5

Viscount Vash said:


> I must have them all, who wants to buy a kidney, one careful owner honest.


How much you want for it? 




Are those snake things plastic or metal? 

If they`re plastic, I have some new wraiths to convert! :biggrin: 

My idea. Patent pending! :threaten:


----------



## Grins1878

djinn24 said:


> OMG I want. I may have found my first fantasy army.


I've just become moist...


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Serpion5 said:


> Are those snake things plastic or metal?
> 
> If they`re plastic, I have some new wraiths to convert! :biggrin:
> 
> My idea. Patent pending! :threaten:


Probably plastic, like almost all new GW kits. 

Cheers!


----------



## Gromrir Silverblade

Aramoro said:


> This. I love the Sphinx and the aesthetic of the army but I would never play it because cannons exist. Unless it's under 100 points of course.


How many armies can field cannons?


----------



## Aramoro

Gromrir Silverblade said:


> How many armies can field cannons?


2 with a couple more having Bolt Throwers and more having Stone Throwers. 

The point is if you play against either of the cannon armies he's rendered pretty much pointless. You can easily 1 shot a 3-400 point model. That makes them useless. Especially ones with crew or ridden monsters because everyone get a touch of cannonball fun.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

THAT TOMBSPHINX IS AMAZING! (I think the first labels are wrong, Warsphinx is the howdah one.)

The rest of the stuff is good, but that Sphinx overshadows them completely. I like how the Warsphinx is obviously different but is still the same basic kind of Sphinx.

Reading the side blurbs, I got that the Cobra Riders and Stalkers are the same kit. Stalkers get a gaze that can 'turn the enemy into sand' and the ability to burrow, whilst Cobra's have poisoned attacks, riders killing blow and the unit can be upgraded to have the same burrow ability as the Stalkers.

Can't wait to see the rest of the Armybook!!


----------



## callred

the getting started article for tomb kings is up - the things the necropolis knights are riding (giant snakes) are called necroserpants !!! hmm necron again anyone !! (yes i know it really means dying/death in greek)

:clapping:


----------



## Vaz

Skull faced Tomb King Sphinx rather than the Deathmask.



> allowing for an entire force mounted in chariots or riding on statues


Interesting.



> an army of monsters


Ushabti Lord/Master Animator with rules akin to Throgg?



> The bulk of the Tomb Kings army will be made of Skeleton Warriors and Archers. These more than make up for their Weapon Skill and Ballistic Skill 2 by causing Fear, being Unbreakable and, due to the Lore of Nehekhara, easily replenishable during the game. They are also incredibly cheap, at a cost of only 4 points per Skeleton.


4pt Unbreakable Troops? Go fuck yourself Battle Standard. 150 Model Spear units, here we come.



> The partially mummified Tomb Guard are the elite infantry of the army. A Toughness and Strength of 4 coupled with the Killing Blow rule and the option to take halberds ensure they are a foe to be feared.


Strength 5 Killing Blow T4 Troops, potentially with Unbreakable? I hope to god these are priced around 12-15pts with upgrades or have Heavy Armour Basic. Tomb King's give the unit WS6 as well. 



> The chariot legions of the Tomb Kings have ever been a formidable sight. They can field an entire army on chariots, each of which will deliver D6 Impact Hits on the charge. When ranked up, chariots can add +1 Strength for every rank in the unit. Which means a unit of six Skeleton Chariots (in two ranks of three) will inflict 3D6 Strength 5 Impact Hits on the charge!


Teclis is fucked.



> The Khemrian Warsphinx is a massive monster made of stone, jade, marble or any other rock-hard substance. When animated, it is a terrifying thing to face, its Toughness means all but the strongest attacks will struggle to wound the creature and its special Thundercrush attack can lay waste to even horde units in a single round of combat.


Bit Disappointed here - May well be T10 for all I give a shit - S2 can still wound it just as easily as a S8 attack can.

Oh - and Tomb King's can ride 'em.



> Necropolis Knights stand upon the hoods of their stone Necroserpent mounts. These are tough Monstrous Cavalry units with 5 Attacks each, three of which are Poisoned Attacks and the remaining two have Killing Blow. What's more, as Monstrous Cavalry they can stomp, and have a 3+ save, should the enemy actually land a blow.


Depending on cost ~40-50pts? These could well become staple, especially if there's an option to take as Core without significant penalties.

As to the Tomb King Sphinx - Anything remind anyone of:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers for those snippets Vaz.

Second day in a row this threads made me joy soil my pants.



Im not too keen on the cobra riders, anyone else think the hood on the cobras are stupidly oversize?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

Viscount Vash said:


> Cheers for those snippets Vaz.
> 
> Second day in a row this threads made me joy soil my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Im not too keen on the cobra riders, anyone else think the hood on the cobras are stupidly oversize?


I don't like them at all either. I love the Tomg guard, but not so much the Sphinx either.


----------



## aboytervigon

Curse you GW I was gonna buy Daemons! And use them to start playing Fantasy now I must get tomb kings.


----------



## asianavatar

> Im not too keen on the cobra riders, anyone else think the hood on the cobras are stupidly oversize?


I agree they look a bit dumb, doesn't help that the riders are like surfing on them. The 
sepulchral stalkers that the kit makes though are stupidly awesome.


----------



## Grimskul25

Wow, the Necrosphinx looks amazing. I love the detail and the glaives they are holding in each arm and the sheer size they have, a nice alternative to the Ushabati.

The tomb guard and the other skellies however seem a little underwhelming, I think it's just me, but the way they do their skeletons makes them seem too cartoony to me, or is it just from their painting?


----------



## Azkaellon

The Skeletons really did need an upgrade......there pretty far behind model wise compared to the rest of the army.


----------



## slaaneshy

Just a heads up to anyone wanting to see the tomb king army book today (as advertised on GW website) - I popped to my local and was told it has been delayed due to printing problems.


----------



## MrPete

Right, just found this over on Warseer. Not sure if it can really be taken as official proof of anything, but someone over there confirmed it was Ushabti, it doesn't look like anything the TKs currently have so it seems like it could be. From what I hear they're going to remain metal.










BTW, apparently those are S6 Longbows.


----------



## Azkaellon

Sexy bows.....who needs warmachines? we got walking killing monsters of dooom!


----------



## MrPete

Also, if rumours are to be believed - 

-Arkhan The Black is indeed in the book. I've heard rumblings that he is a Level 5 (?!?) wizard. 
-The magic items are apparently going the way of the O&G book ie. 8 of them. 
- Theres a Tomb King/Prince who is made up of scarabs
- Theres a unit called a Necrotect who gives constructs within 12" regeneration, and apparently a special character Necrotect, who may be the Ushabti Lord type thing Vaz speculated on.
- Khalida gives a unit poisoned attacks and they can use her BS of 3.
- I hear theres going to be a Lich Priest type Bone Giant, could be interesting to see.


----------



## Azkaellon

Nice, Khalida is one of those great models i just want to run for being awesome.


----------



## MaidenManiac

MrPete said:


> -Arkhan The Black is indeed in the book. I've heard rumblings that he is a Level 5 (?!?) wizard. ...


maybe time to dust off and repaint my old Arkhan model and fix the chariot up agian then:grin:

wonder if the Book of Nagash (most likely the name of the item that makes him a lvl 5 wizard) will be him only or if any char will be able to take it?


----------



## Azkaellon

MaidenManiac said:


> maybe time to dust off and repaint my old Arkhan model and fix the chariot up agian then:grin:
> 
> wonder if the Book of Nagash (most likely the name of the item that makes him a lvl 5 wizard) will be him only or if any char will be able to take it?


Lets hope him only lol! Also maybe he will have the option for a sphinx mount to make more overkill.

Edit: Also wondering how this book hasn't leaked yet lol!


----------



## experiment 626

MrPete said:


> Also, if rumours are to be believed -
> 
> -Arkhan The Black is indeed in the book. I've heard rumblings that he is a Level 5 (?!?) wizard.


Seriously? A Lv5 wizard isn't all _that_ terrifying...

He's still likely not going to be anywhere near as game-breaking as stupid Teclis, and keep in mind that the VC's can effectively turn Count Mannfred into a Lv6 wizard! (Lv7 when he's casting invocation on skellies/wolves/bats!)
A Lv5 wizard is simply someone who's got a few extra pts into magic items, since anyone can take a Lv4 + book of ashur... (so 'ol Arkhan might get 2x the normal magic tems pts - no worse than what chaos sorcerers or vamp lords can pull!)

I'm really hoping that the golden-bodied king is also imcluded as well, since that would make for a sweet model!

Cheers!


----------



## Azkaellon

experiment 626 said:


> Seriously? A Lv5 wizard isn't all _that_ terrifying...
> 
> He's still likely not going to be anywhere near as game-breaking as stupid Teclis, and keep in mind that the VC's can effectively turn Count Mannfred into a Lv6 wizard! (Lv7 when he's casting invocation on skellies/wolves/bats!)
> A Lv5 wizard is simply someone who's got a few extra pts into magic items, since anyone can take a Lv4 + book of ashur... (so 'ol Arkhan might get 2x the normal magic tems pts - no worse than what chaos sorcerers or vamp lords can pull!)
> 
> I'm really hoping that the golden-bodied king is also imcluded as well, since that would make for a sweet model!
> 
> Cheers!


I just hope i can run more then 3 sphinx's in a 3000pt game! :read:


----------



## Akatsuki13

Aramoro said:


> This. I love the Sphinx and the aesthetic of the army but I would never play it because cannons exist. Unless it's under 100 points of course.


Actually according to an article on the GW site, both sphinxes will be quite resilient with a Toughness of 8.



Serpion5 said:


> Are those snake things plastic or metal?
> 
> If they`re plastic, I have some new wraiths to convert! :biggrin:
> 
> My idea. Patent pending! :threaten:


The snakes are plastic as the box contains components to make either the snake riders or the serpents.



MrPete said:


> Also, if rumours are to be believed -
> 
> -Arkhan The Black is indeed in the book. I've heard rumblings that he is a Level 5 (?!?) wizard.
> -The magic items are apparently going the way of the O&G book ie. 8 of them.
> - Theres a Tomb King/Prince who is made up of scarabs
> - Theres a unit called a Necrotect who gives constructs within 12" regeneration, and apparently a special character Necrotect, who may be the Ushabti Lord type thing Vaz speculated on.
> - Khalida gives a unit poisoned attacks and they can use her BS of 3.
> - I hear theres going to be a Lich Priest type Bone Giant, could be interesting to see.


Well with the recent Nagash trilogy, I wouldn't be surprised to see his right hand return. As to the Tomb King made of scarabs, I should point out that Settra when killed bursts into a swarm of beetles that assault his killers before fleeing to his pyramid to restore the immortal king. Of course, it is entirely possible (and likely) that they are referring to a new King.


----------



## Azkaellon

Getting attacked by a bunch of Scarabs would suck.....(Ohh erg to watch the mummy now!) I just hope Kalida is a hero choice so i can make a 20x2 archer unit, sit it back and laugh my ass off.


----------



## Akatsuki13

Considering Khalida has been repainted on the GW site and that she's currently one of the only two TK special characters, it's safe to say that she's returning.


----------



## Azkaellon

Akatsuki13 said:


> Considering Khalida has been repainted on the GW site and that she's currently one of the only two TK special characters, it's safe to say that she's returning.


Yes but i mean as a Hero or as a lord choice i want to know what slot she takes


----------



## Akatsuki13

Well, she is the High Queen of Lybaras and a Lord in the current (old) rulebook, so unless they change her fluff in the new book, I'd say still a Lord.


----------



## Azkaellon

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well, she is the High Queen of Lybaras and a Lord in the current (old) rulebook, so unless they change her fluff in the new book, I'd say still a Lord.


Well damn there go's my idea for her in a sphinx spam list!:angry:


----------



## Akatsuki13

Sphinx spam list with Khalida? How would that work? She specializes in archery while the Warsphinxs do not mount archers. They mount Tomb Guard with great spears that have the Killing Blow rule. I suppose you could if the bulk of your army was made of blocks of skeleton archers standing behind several Warsphinxs.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ve always found special Characters to be a bit unbalanced in Fantasy. Not like the ones in 40k that can be dropped in a single shot, WHF specials are generally harder to kil and deal far more damage. 

It`s not something I generally would have a problem with, but my group has a consensus that named Characters aren`t used, and none of the tourneys in my area allow them either. 

So i`m not really fussed about the specials in the new book. Also, in case you didn`t know, there`s about four or five of them at least. 

Settra, Khalida, some new guy Settra`s Herald, I think a liche priest, and someone else...


----------



## Akatsuki13

Personally, much prefer my own created characters and all the fluffy goodness I've come up with them. Of course once I've gotten my hand on the new book and read it from cover to cover, it will be time to rewrite or at least refine it a little. Sure special characters are powerful and their models look great but I just find it more appealing to use the characters I've created to lead my armies.


----------



## Azkaellon

So anyone see the new book yet? i have heard a few stores got it in.


----------



## Vaz

I've got the afternoon off, so I might be going into the Macclesfield store after the gym, dunno tbh. The guy who ran it the last time I was there was a bell end, and probably won't let me see it even if he did have it.


----------



## Vaz

I'm very surprised to see Arkhan the Black be involved. That'd be like having Ushoran or Genevieve in a Vampires army.

They're the antithesis of what the armies actually stand for.


----------



## Azkaellon

Vaz said:


> I'm very surprised to see Arkhan the Black be involved. That'd be like having Ushoran or Genevieve in a Vampires army.
> 
> They're the antithesis of what the armies actually stand for.


You Double Posted 

Anyhow, any site of the book? (And Genevieve would rock in the vampire book!)


----------



## Akatsuki13

Vaz said:


> I'm very surprised to see Arkhan the Black be involved. That'd be like having Ushoran or Genevieve in a Vampires army.
> 
> They're the antithesis of what the armies actually stand for.


First off, Ushoran was one of the Lahmian Vampire Lords. There's nothing in his fluff that would prevent him from appearing as a special character in the VC rulebooks. Like Neferata and Vashnesh, he established his own kingdom. He just wanted the other Vampire Lords to bow to him as well. Genevieve, yes I would agree with you but not Ushoran.

As to Arkhan the Black, remember that he and Nagash still operate within the northern mountains of Nekekhara, and of course there's the Black Pyramid of Nagash and Arkhan's Black Tower. So they are still present in Nekekhara. Furthermore, the core of their armies would be dead Nekekharan legions risen from the sands and tombs. And it is entirely possible for Tomb Kings and Princes that lived in the earlier Dynasties or ones in between the two wars with Nagash to ally with the First Necromancer to gain a power base with which to reclaim a kingdom taken by a more powerful descendant or forefather, or they could be lesser nobles that never ruled a kingdom in life and have thrown in their lot with Nagash so that when conquers the world, they'll be given realms to rule. Remember, the Tomb Kings are filled with the ambitions to conquer and rule that they had in life.

Oh, and Arkhan was originally in the 5th Ed, in the Undead Rulebbok which was the precursor to the TK and VC with his own model.


----------



## Azkaellon

I got my hands on the point cost of the two units i love....

Naked War Sphinx is 210pts

Can take Poison attacks and a Breath Weapon

Naked Necrosphinx is 225pts

Can have Poison Attacks.


----------



## unxpekted22

over all those models look really cool, especially the sphinxes. I think the actual tomb king model looks kind of funny though, more laughable than cool.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Vaz said:


> I'm very surprised to see Arkhan the Black be involved. That'd be like having Ushoran or Genevieve in a Vampires army.
> 
> They're the antithesis of what the armies actually stand for.


Ushoran was killed ca -200 Imperial Timeline, somewhat 2800 years before "normal" WHFB battles and would require "some" tinkering to fit in without being weird...

Think "War of the Beard" way


----------



## jondoe297

Apologies if that has been mentioned but has anyone checked out the price for the battalion on the UK GW site
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat570031a&prodId=prod1190054a
I believe thats the link!
70 quid? when did that happen! Is there anything different with it? I didn't notice it to be the case!


----------



## asianavatar

> Apologies if that has been mentioned but has anyone checked out the price for the battalion on the UK GW site


Its actually not a bad price I think you save about $40


----------



## Akatsuki13

unxpekted22 said:


> over all those models look really cool, especially the sphinxes. I think the actual tomb king model looks kind of funny though, more laughable than cool.


You mean the TK model that comes with the Sphinx? If so, I agree. The plastic TK is less impressive than his various metal counterparts.



jondoe297 said:


> Apologies if that has been mentioned but has anyone checked out the price for the battalion on the UK GW site
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat570031a&prodId=prod1190054a
> I believe thats the link!
> 70 quid? when did that happen! Is there anything different with it? I didn't notice it to be the case!


Yeah... That kinda sucks. For me they raised the price from $104 to $140. Thirty-six dollars for an extra 8 skeletons over the original box. They could have at least thrown in a box of Tomb Guard for that.


----------



## Azkaellon

Well time for me to go whore the old battleforces if i can find them.....


----------



## Akatsuki13

Better hurry over to you GW store before they sell them off. Or worse, raise the price on the old boxes and just give the people who buy it an extra spruce of skeletons.


----------



## Vaz

MaidenManiac said:


> Ushoran was killed ca -200 Imperial Timeline, somewhat 2800 years before "normal" WHFB battles and would require "some" tinkering to fit in without being weird...
> 
> Think "War of the Beard" way


Psh. I did mean more that he was against what the Vampires became of themselves, in a similar manner to Genevieve. Theoretically yes, being the Primogenitor of the entire Strigoi (favourite ever bloodline) would lead him to being on the surface a candidate for choice - the fact he and his progeny are completely ostracized and hated to the extent of the Elven splits.

But yeah, Gorthor. That's all I can say to your timeline mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Akatsuki13

True, but that didn't stop Ushoran from creating his own little kingdom to rule over. In fact, I recall that him and his proginy were half-revered as gods by their people. And if I'm remembering right, when the Orcs came, he led an army of undead and living warriors against them. Despite his own opinions on his fellows, he was as much a Vampire Lord as any of them. If anyone wanted to, they could easily recreate Ushoran's final battle on the TT.


----------



## Vaz

Correct; but the point remains. I hate how the FantasyVampires is now trololol Necrarch with Strigoi with Wights with Blood Dragons; and that with Arkhan, it's now trololollol Nagash and Alcadizzar sitting in a tree, f i s t i n....

Edit - updates I've found;

Settra has a 6" My Will Be Done Aura at WS7, a Lvl1 Wizard, and can be Heirophant.
Khalida herself is near useless - no Armour, No Regen, lost her special poison, staff is a bog standard 2D6 S4 MM, and only her unit has poison. No My Will Be Done, and costs more than 1 and a half Chaos Lords.
Characters in Chariots can hop so that it can't be shop/combat sniped from underthem.
Chariots add their Rank Bonus to Impact hit strength.
Casket is a T10 War Machine with a PL5 Bound Spell, 48" Range, grants free power dice, and autocasts. If killed, goes nuclear. 
Casket Guards are S3, but Killing Blow
Giants are T6.
Great Bows - Free Swap for GW, S6 Longbows
Magic Item Combo allows a 6" bubble to ignore Generals Ld and BSB reroll, while forcing Fear Tests on 3D6, discard lowest.
Canopi Jar is back, my favourite item - ends RiP spells on a 2+, and gains +D3 Power Dice when doing so. Purple Sun can now benefit the army.
Arkhan effectively has the Blooddrinker Sword, and his staff stores 3 Dispel Dice from the pool, S5, T5.
Blades of Antarak - Paired Weapons? Bloodrinker Sword for personal use only, if full grants Regen 4+.
Khotep - staff can force a reroll once per turn of power dice, with a special Dispel Scroll, stopping enemy from casting on a Toughness Test
Nekaph - 5+ Ward, and has 5+ Killing Blow in a challenge, +2S in first turn and Multiple Wounds (2).
Heralds - 0-1 per tomb king/prince. Once per phase, any wound suffered by TK/TP can be shunted onto the Herald, no effect in challenge (dunno about before or after multiple wounds. I'm guessing before).
Heirotitan - Bone Giant can't be upgraded, cheaper than current Bone Giant by 45pts, adds +D3 to all friendly Lore of Nehek casting rolls within 12". Loses Unstoppable Assault, but Bone Giant Has it.
Nehek Lore - all augments heal D3 wounds of models to units, but not on characters, unless spell actually specifies.
Arrows of the Asp are OUT.
Tomb Swams 5pts Cheaper and 2-10 per unit
Heirophant Death still causes Crumble, BSB reduces wounds lost by -1.
There's a super Power Scroll which allows Wizard to add number of dice equal to his level to the roll, and any doubles = IF.
Scorpion has 3 wounds. Next to useless compared to Tomb Swarms now (5pts cheaper than 2 Swarms, yet has 7 less wounds, while Poisoned attacks will adequately deal with War Machines)
Necrotect - Random Construct unit can reroll failed armour saves. (Take a Single Construct, and you're laughing/Snake Cavalry can get a 3+ Rerollable)


----------



## Akatsuki13

I don't know. I rather liked the breaking of the rigid Bloodlines in favor of the more flexible, create-your-own vampire system. Especially after reading the Genevieve series which revealed that while ancient Bloodlines are the most famous and powerful of the Vampire lines, there are many more that sprung up over the years. In fact, even within the Bloodlines there is no guarantee of identical powers. Look at Mannfred and Konrad. Both are Von Carsteins and sired by Vlad himself yet Mannfred made himself into a master of Magic while Konrad couldn't cast anything.



> Arrows of the Asp are OUT.


Really? I had heard they were returning under a slightly different name.



> Nehek Lore - all augments heal D3 wounds of models to units, but not on characters, unless spell actually specifies.


From what I've heard, there is no specific heal/resurrection beyond the Lore Attribute of 3D+1 to Undead units and 1 wound to constructs. So they don't heal Lords and Heroes at all. Annoying, considering that the VC can heal their Vamps.


----------



## experiment 626

Akatsuki13 said:


> From what I've heard, there is no specific heal/resurrection beyond the Lore Attribute of 3D+1 to Undead units and 1 wound to constructs. So they don't heal Lords and Heroes at all. Annoying, considering that the VC can heal their Vamps.


Well, it helps keep the TK's vastly different from the 'other undead dudes'. Plus, if you really want a solid combat king, the blades of antarak + dragonbane gem seem like an ideal combo - hopefully with the pts to spare to add say the glittering scales so most things require 5's to-hit him in return?!
Besides, mass healing is about the only advantage VC's have left to them! All our hitty stuff is fairly restricted and/or over-costed and our core is near-useless... (ie: there's a reason you _*always*_ see ghouls in any kind of competitive environment - skellies are relegated to bunker duty at best as they can at least bring a banner).

VC's are so badly nerfed now that when it comes to _any_ kind of slightly more competitive style play, I'll be using my Lahmians as a 'counts as' TK army...
Arkhan's ruleslook like they could be decent for Neferata, use my thralls as liche priests, wight kings become tomb princes. And best of all, I'll finally have something to do in the shooting phase for the first time in years!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Azkaellon

experiment 626 said:


> Well, it helps keep the TK's vastly different from the 'other undead dudes'. Plus, if you really want a solid combat king, the blades of antarak + dragonbane gem seem like an ideal combo - hopefully with the pts to spare to add say the glittering scales so most things require 5's to-hit him in return?!
> Besides, mass healing is about the only advantage VC's have left to them! All our hitty stuff is fairly restricted and/or over-costed and our core is near-useless... (ie: there's a reason you _*always*_ see ghouls in any kind of competitive environment - skellies are relegated to bunker duty at best as they can at least bring a banner).
> 
> VC's are so badly nerfed now that when it comes to _any_ kind of slightly more competitive style play, I'll be using my Lahmians as a 'counts as' TK army...
> Arkhan's ruleslook like they could be decent for Neferata, use my thralls as liche priests, wight kings become tomb princes. And best of all, I'll finally have something to do in the shooting phase for the first time in years!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Traitor! lol, my vampire army will still be played, its undead empire models mostly so it really ticks off my opponents that they might be fighting there own troops 

Anyhow I can't wait for the new book to be in hand....


----------



## Vaz

Update v2

Necrolith Collosus - new name for Bone Giant I think. Unstoppable Assault, but for Unsaved Wounds. Otherwised, it's currently self replicating as it is currently. WS3 and A5 i think.Thunderstomp, obviously does not trigger UA. It can also take a Bow, which works like a Bolt Thrower, but stacks with smiting for Multiple Shots. 
Heirotitan - 1 Attack lower and no UA. 
Ushabti - 3 Model Plastic Kit, options for GW or Bows. And yes, like Kroxigor, lost @I value S6 and gained ASL S6. No word on costs; if they're not -10pts, useless.
Horse Archers have Scout, and cost same as current, Command is 5pts less than current.
Chariots cost 15pts more than current.
Khalida - 365pts, ASF, Hates Vampires, I9, Poison, Immune to Poison, grants unit BS3 and Poison, 3 Wounds, Bound Spell L5, 24" 2D6 S4 Magic Missile, S4, no My Will Be Done. Unless I'm missing something, is near useless. Although if it works on Ushabti, 12-20 Poisoned S6 Longbows hitting on a 4+ could be quite fun.
Settra - 18" Inspiring Presence, 4+ Armour, 4+ Ward, MR1, no drawbacks from before, improved Stats, "kewl weapon".
Necrosphinx is 235pts.
Characters grant a 6" bubble 6+ Regen, to Sphinx's - maybe extends to constructs or all models.
Chariot Crew have 2 Attacks each
Arkhan is Lvl 5
My Will Be Done works on all units- although still unsure, so maybe WS6 War Sphinx FUCKING HELL JUST THOUGHT - MWBD + Fencers Blades, Nurdurr.
2K Armies can take 5 Sphinxs - King on Sphinx, 2 Howdah Sphinx, 1 Necrosphinx, and 1 more Sphinx, either variant. Only reason you can't have 6 is the minimum points.
Sphinx Combat Stone Thrower works as Thundermace, 1 attack, roll to hit (with potential WS6-7, or 10, not that hard), then place Template. If missed no Template. Apparently works out as a normal Stone Thrower, S3 (9 under hole doing D3 wounds). However - Tomb King with Fencers Blades on a Sphinx with a Priest providing +1 Attack is cracking out +5 Attacks a phase. Factor in Thunderstomp (S5 apparently, seems a little low), and a S4 Breath. It's WS4 basic.
Necrosphinx has Killing Blow, and one Heroic Killing Blow 5+ Attack.
Cloak of the Dunes magic item grants fly, but any enemy flown over takes 2D6 S2 hits. Wondering if a Tomb King riding a Sphinx can fly with it? I think it states model, IIRC.
Herald Still has Killing Blow
Kings have Ld10.
Characters never benefit from Lore Attribute - @Atasuki - no saying yet mate, not found the info.
Casket - 3D6 Leadership. Enemy General and BSB works. Also, after resolving hits, roll a dice, on a 3+, it targets another unit.
Chariots lose Fast Cav, but with Magic and Musician, not an issue.
War Sphinx 10pts more expensive than an O+G Giant.
Ushabti get command.
Can't be arsed finding out where I mentioned it, but My Will Be Done works for all except mounts and characters.
Herald works as following; gets a variant Look Out Sir which works once per phase BEFORE saves are taken. If a Herald can take a Serpent, then give it the armour of destiny, and it might be able to get a 3+ rerollable armour and 4+ Ward for that matter.



> Whineseer or not we need to realize something.... FOR BETTER OR WORSE THIS IS OUR BOOK FOR THE NEXT ___ YEARS! no amount of complaining or hypothesizing will change it in any way what so ever. If you want to prove how great your math skills are or how well you know this game ... then prove it by posting IN YOUR OPINION what units you will use in your list and why their combination will be effective.


I giggled. 

Tbh, I know what I want.

General - Tomb King, Talisman of Protection, Cloak of the Dunes, Sphinx, Breath
Tomb King, Fencers Blades, Death Mask combo, Sphinx, Breath
2 Heralds
2 Liche Priests providing free healing and movement to the sphinx and Heralds, with +1 Attack to the Sphinx.
Heirophant Liche Priest with Earthing Rod. Maxing 4 dice = 1% chance only for miscast.

I hope that assuages your necrophilia.


----------



## Azkaellon

Akatsuki13 said:


> Better hurry over to you GW store before they sell them off. Or worse, raise the price on the old boxes and just give the people who buy it an extra spruce of skeletons.


Already got one on hold im picking up tomorrow lol.


----------



## MrPete

I have something for you guys, courtesy of BramGaunt over on Warseer. For anyone who hasn't had chance to see the book yet. Be warned, pics aren't very clear.

Ushabti -










The previously mentioned Scarab Prince - 










Necrotect -










My honest opinion is I think they look terrible. The old metal Ushabti were among my favourite minis in the WHFB range, these just don't carry the same menace IMO. And the Prince just looks like a clown.


----------



## Gog

I quite like those Ushabti, opens up a lot more conversion options if they are plasticed, and that scarab guy is quite cool, anyone know if FLG stores and GW have the book in yet as I went in monday and was told thair was a printing error and all of them were recalled and they are waiting for the new ones.


----------



## Vaz

Parrot Ushabti? The fuck? Eh, at least they're plastic, but I've yet to see an Ushabti with a Great Weapon. But yeah, so far, the rules are underwhelming - the new rules for Combat, Healing, the Lores of Magic, and the introduction of Great Weapons instead of basic ones make them expensive tosh. Still, they're plastic at least, and thank god that Knights and Stalkers are both plastic, easily modifiable.

And yeah, the Necrotect is unfortunate that with him and a King in a Tomb Guard unit you can get WS6 Hatred and Frenzy S5 Killing Blow.

THe only model I like so far is the Necrosphinx.

And before I pass judgement, I'll wait until I see a picture from someone who can both paint, and take pictures, and not rely on GW's PoS photography and painters.


----------



## Azkaellon

Vaz said:


> Parrot Ushabti? The fuck? Eh, at least they're plastic, but I've yet to see an Ushabti with a Great Weapon. But yeah, so far, the rules are underwhelming - the new rules for Combat, Healing, the Lores of Magic, and the introduction of Great Weapons instead of basic ones make them expensive tosh. Still, they're plastic at least, and thank god that Knights and Stalkers are both plastic, easily modifiable.
> 
> And yeah, the Necrotect is unfortunate that with him and a King in a Tomb Guard unit you can get WS6 Hatred and Frenzy S5 Killing Blow.
> 
> THe only model I like so far is the Necrosphinx.
> 
> And before I pass judgement, I'll wait until I see a picture from someone who can both paint, and take pictures, and not rely on GW's PoS photography and painters.


The Necrotech makes me sad........it could just be the paint scheme mind you but it looks like they took beast master bitz left from the dark elfs and stuck them on a mummy.....


----------

